# netwerk inst.

## cis

Hey,

Ik ben de eerste keer bezig met een gentoo installatie en ik zou graag weten of iemand hier weet hoe ik mijn netwerk volledig kan installeren :

-netwerkkaart ( wireless / wired : liefst wireless maar wired is ook al goed )

-internetverbinding ( ik ga via een wireless D-link routertje  : extra settings ?? )

=> zowel router als internetverbinding werkt via DHCP ;; voor de router kan ik dit eventueel afzetten, 

- settings ? ( of welke settings ik ff moet opzoeken. : ik ben bij telenet ((BE ))  mss dat je daar iets meer mee weet )

als iemand me hieribj zou kunnen helpen of toch in de juiste richting zou kunnen helpen zou dit me enorm vooruit helpen  :Embarassed: 

thx

----------

## koenderoo

Hoi,

vergeet je wireless maar bij de installatie. Kan wel, maar dan is het handig als je het instellen hiervan al met je ogen dicht kunt.

In de grafische installer van de live-cd 2006.0 kun je gewoon aangeven dat je eth0 (of een ander als je wired netwerkkaart anders wordt herkent) wilt installeren en vervolgens kies je dhcp als protocol en niet voor handmatig configureren. 

Wat wel handig is om via de console te controleren of je netwerkkaart uberhaubt herkent is tijdens de installatie. dit kan via  ifconfig. Staat de kaart er niet bij in ifconfig (als eth0 of zoiets) dan graag even de driver hiervan starten. Als je niet weet hoe dat moet, post dan in elk geval even de output van lspci voor je netwerkkaart zodat de juiste driver er bij gezocht kan worden.

----------

## cis

met die netwerk kaart heb ik hier al ff ztten sukkelen, ik geraak niet echt verder in de installatie  :Sad: 

draadloos heb ik ook al opgegeven ondertussen

----------

## koenderoo

Iets meer detail in je probleemomschrijving helpt ons jouw verder te helpen.

Ik heb al wat suggesties gedaan wat we graag willen weten. Maar begin maar met te vertellen met  welke netwerkkaart te maken hebben.

----------

## cis

wired : realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit ethernet NIC

m'n draadloze : ipw3945 (intel pro wireless )

----------

## koenderoo

toch jammer dat niemand dit draadje even oppakt om de juiste driver er bij te zoeken. 

Het is overigens driver r8169

als je nu in de console intikt "modprobe r8169" dan zou je kaart daarna herkent moeten worden.

tik eerst anders voor en na deze actie "ifconfig" in en bekijk het verschil. De kaart die er bij komt is die netwrkkaart.

Deze kaart geef je in je grafische console (alt-f7) weer aan als degene die je wilt installeren. Dan moet het lukken.

----------

## cis

nop hetgeen hy geeft:

```

localhost ~# modprobe r8169

localhost ~# ifconfig

lo    link encap:Local Loopback

      inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

      UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

      RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

      TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

      collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

      RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

echt raar ;

en iwconfig herkent hy niet meer:

```

localhost ~# iwconfig

-bash: -iwconfig: command not found

```

... raar ? ? ?

---

even wat extra info :

bij lspci geeft hy: (qua netwerken )

```

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev01)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

----------

## koenderoo

Ik hoop dat je een beetje Duits kunt: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Netzwerkkarte_RTL8111(B)

Misschien dat dat wat oplevert voor je.

Tipje: je moet een driver downloaden, dus doe dat eerst (op een ander systeem of zo) en kijk of je deze via een floppy naar je installatie kunt kopieren.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

